# Which orchid would you walk 2 hours for?



## Chicago Chad (Apr 28, 2014)

So this weekend the weather was absolute crap on Saturday but I had the chance to go pick the one and only available micranthum fma. album for sale. I walked 2 hours in the pouring rain to go pick it up and couldn't be more pleased.











and yours is?


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd walk 2 hours for reivilos' hangianum, but your micranthum fma. album would be very temping, too!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 28, 2014)

cool


----------



## Trithor (Apr 28, 2014)

As a rule I don't walk anywhere, but I would walk and walk a lot further and longer and in worse weather for one of the roths recently posted by Iweyshen!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 28, 2014)

> As a rule I don't walk anywhere, but I would walk and walk a lot further and longer and in worse weather for one of the roths recently posted by Iweyshen!


Based on your wildlife pics I wouldn't be either.


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2014)

Trithor said:


> As a rule I don't walk anywhere, but I would walk and walk a lot further and longer and in worse weather for one of the roths recently posted by Iweyshen!



i would run back-to-back marathons for one of those roths...

nice micranthum plant!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2014)

I used to walk two hours to go to school in the snow up-hill both ways... 

A nice multi-growth PK.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I used to walk two hours to go to school in the snow up-hill both ways...
> 
> A nice multi-growth PK.



Reminds me of the person who said one can easily bike around the perimeter of Mackinac Island because it is down hill all the way.

I'd walk two hours for a gigantifolium if it were down hill all the way.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 28, 2014)

> Which orchid would you walk 2 hours for?



I'm not sure, but I'm open to offers. I'm sure there are some I won't walk 2 hours for.


----------



## Carkin (Apr 28, 2014)

I would walk two hours for pretty much any Phrag but especially a PK...even just to see one in real life, let alone own one!
Love your micranthum BTW


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2014)

From Sam?


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2014)

I would wal 2h too but for sure more if it would be for free


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 29, 2014)

I dont make it a habit to walk anywhere for anything, because thats what a car,cab,bus,and other modes of transportation is for.


----------



## Clark (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm lucky enough to own a bicycle.
Have used it to go to orchid show. 27 miles.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 29, 2014)

> From Sam?


via CH from a private collector.
Much cheaper by the way!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2014)

:sob:
Lucky you.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 29, 2014)

hence the walking. I could have made a car payment instead but I have priorities.oke:


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 29, 2014)

Why walk? you have no car or public transportation? I would not walk 5 minutes in the rain for any orchid.

edit, I guess this is just a BS or bragging.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 29, 2014)

I live in SLC and the transit system is crap. I can walk faster than it takes to catch the train/bus routes to where I need to be. Half of them have cut service on Sat and none on Sunday. Religion I suppose. Anyone who tells you this place is on a grid is a liar. Plus my bike is still in storage in Chicago.


----------



## Carkin (Apr 29, 2014)

What's wrong with walking? It's good for you and good for the environment! 
I think it's awesome that you did that


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd walk two hours for just about any species orchid that I knew I could grow. And I'm young and not lazy, I like exercise and 2 hours is nothing... oke:


----------



## Heather (Apr 29, 2014)

I like walking - two hours isn't that far, really. I say a worthwhile effort for sure!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 29, 2014)

> I would not walk 5 minutes in the rain for any orchid


specimen size Dend. dekockii???


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2014)

*In defense of walking*

Put down the chip bag and put on the walking shoes (you remember them, don't you?)

I can't remember how many orchids I've walked/ridden the bike for 2 hours or more to see and photograph, sometimes all day. We have an excellent transportation system here in my area, but some places are just a bit of the beaten track, so I take my bike there (my "car"). There is Neofinetia nursery around 20 miles right across the deepest part of the city and I go there around 2 or 3 times a year just to see and sometimes buy plants. But in my mind that is actually fun.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 29, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> specimen size Dend. dekockii???



sure, you can use priority mail. I can walk to my mail box if it is not raining.:evil:


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Glad you walked. You'll have that special memory always.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2014)

I would walk or ride that any free moment. Especially for a good price micranthum album. :wink:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 29, 2014)

These slippers were made for walking... (with apologies to Nancy or Jessica, depending on your age).


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 30, 2014)

Have had a 3 hours walk last week to watch the local orchids showing up on the Aarnescht in Luxembourg !!!! Jean

=> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20969&highlight=aarnescht


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2014)

JeanLux said:


> Have had a 3 hours walk last week to watch the local orchids showing up on the Aarnescht in Luxembourg !!!! Jean



Cool Jean. Did you see any new species this time? I bet you are getting ready for the trip to southern China. Have a great time and take pics please!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 30, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Cool Jean. Did you see any new species this time? I bet you are getting ready for the trip to southern China. Have a great time and take pics please!



I should go back to the Aarnescht in a week or 2, but am somewhat too far away then  !! Thanks Tom, I will do my best  !! Jean


I met Wenqing and Holger in Dresden, and we have been talking about you quite some time  !


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2014)

Have a great time Jean!


----------



## JeanLux (May 12, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Have a great time Jean!



We met hundreds of hirsutissimums in full bloom: a DREAM !!!! 

Pics coming soon

Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (May 12, 2014)

I would have done it too!

Ramon


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 13, 2014)

this one (top pic)..it died two years ago because of my stupidity

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19165&highlight=monsoon+temptation


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 13, 2014)

> this one (top pic)..it died two years ago because of my stupidity


I see what you mean. I think all of your new anitum crosses should make some sufficient replacements. Have you picked up Wossner Black Wings/J.B. yet?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 14, 2014)

JeanLux said:


> We met hundreds of hirsutissimums in full bloom: a DREAM !!!!
> 
> Pics coming soon
> 
> Jean



Sounds great Jean. Please post them to a separate thread. Have fun!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 14, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> I see what you mean. I think all of your new anitum crosses should make some sufficient replacements. Have you picked up Wossner Black Wings/J.B. yet?



i havent ..dont know who sells it


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 14, 2014)

Ching Hua
I have some if your interested.


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2014)

Wow, what a great sales pitch! 
a. "Hey, do you have plant X yet?"
b. "No, I don't know who has it for sale."
a. "Well, I just happen to have one with your name on it here..." 
'Hook, line & sinker!


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 15, 2014)

no sales-just trades-but I am a salesman for my 9-5 so I guess it bled through


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2014)

My minions grow daily. :evil:


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 15, 2014)

Eric has issues (need i say again)


----------



## Trithor (May 17, 2014)

:rollhappy:


----------

